# Taoiseach to make statement on economy today (16 Nov) @5pm



## ariidae (16 Nov 2010)

> Taoiseach Brian Cowen, along with the leaders of the Opposition, will make statements in the Dáil this evening on financial stability.
> 
> The new addition to today's Dáil schedule will allow for ten-minute slots for Mr Cowen, and for Fine Gael, Labour and Sinn Féin.
> 
> ...



RTE News Link


----------



## aristotle (16 Nov 2010)

Hes talking now in the Dail.


----------



## onekeano (16 Nov 2010)

Resignation


----------



## aristotle (16 Nov 2010)

Nothing much said so far, I dont think that was his statement. Maybe its coming at 5pm?


----------



## shnaek (16 Nov 2010)

Some statements will definitely do the trick! Yippee


----------



## Eithneangela (16 Nov 2010)

Wouldn't we all wish!  Although with a hide like a Biffalo, it's unlikely to happen.  Maybe dissolve the Government, call for a General Election - watch Inda get real excited!


----------



## onekeano (16 Nov 2010)

brilliant Shnaek!


----------



## Papercut (16 Nov 2010)

Perhaps he's going to finally answer the allegations of fraud as reported here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3vEOSkk5AM


----------



## ariidae (16 Nov 2010)

Totally missed it! Was in a meeting 
Anything of interest or just waffle?


----------



## RonanC (16 Nov 2010)

Waffle and more waffle and nothing new


----------



## truthseeker (16 Nov 2010)

He basically just maintained that they havent ASKED for a bailout. There will be further statements after meetings in Brussels tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## sunrock (16 Nov 2010)

The government don`t want a bailout. They just want a MECHANISM in which the EU will give them lots of lolly.
RTE compares the meeting of our gov. reps with the EU moneymen as a game of poker and bluff.Well I play poker and you can`t play poker, let alone bluff with no money!


----------

